# Personal Favorite Games



## cochise (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey guys,

What is the golfing experiance of your own where you had your best game or best time. You don't have to post your best score overall, if you got a hole in one and did terrible the rest of the day and still consider it your favorite game then great! 

Anyways my favorite game was when I was playing with my dad at a course we always play at. I beat him for the first time on the back 9 and hit about three birdies and two pars. My score was still above 0, did horrible on the long holes, but I felt great anyways. I'll never be a under par golfer, so why bother worrying about it? 

What about your experiances?


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

My favorite game was when I got my first hole in one! It was hole one though. Haha.


----------



## cochise (Mar 26, 2006)

Interesting, hole in ones are always rare and unique feats, even for pros. My dad has gotten one before but I have never been so lucky.

I am going to guess it was a par 3 you holed in one, after all you aren't Happy Gilmore . How long was the hole? What club did you use? C'mon more specifics!


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

Par 4... Not 3. Don't think I'm weird.

Anyways, it was the easiest hole on that designated course, out here in LA it's always unique.

Anyways, it was a lucky 1/100000 shot so don't expect me to figure out how I did it.


----------



## cochise (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow a hole in one on a par 4? Must have been a pretty short hole...either that or you hit the ball really hard and far! 

Nice job...a hole in one is a unique event, like I said before, I'm sure you'll treasure the memory of the hole for a while.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Umm yea i think you might have mistaken a 4 for a 3 or else it was a kiddie course. Haha just kidding, im just jelous because i havent gotten a hole in one yet, barely any eagles either.


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

BigL said:


> Umm yea i think you might have mistaken a 4 for a 3 or else it was a kiddie course. Haha just kidding, im just jelous because i havent gotten a hole in one yet, barely any eagles either.


Like I said it was all luck for me. I didn't even know how it happened. I swung really hard while maintaining proper position. There was no wind and no one was there to mess me up. Eagles are good and rare to get though.


----------



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Hole in 1*

WOW!! That's amazing. I hav eyet to make a hole in one. Actually, Im lucky to make par. Have a few eagles. I consider it to be a great game for me if I make par on every hole. 

I'll get better with time and then I can tell you all my stories of my hole in ones. Then again, I am playing on some of the toughest courses here in florida...does that count for an excuse??? LOL


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

My favorite round was when I was 13. I shot a 40, but the best part was I did it with crappy drives! It just proves how important practicing the short game is. I'm on vacation in Florida, and I'll be playing a par 3 course today, so I'll come back later to tell everyone how many hole-in-ones I got.


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

golfgirl2006 said:


> WOW!! That's amazing. I hav eyet to make a hole in one. Actually, Im lucky to make par. Have a few eagles. I consider it to be a great game for me if I make par on every hole.
> 
> I'll get better with time and then I can tell you all my stories of my hole in ones. Then again, I am playing on some of the toughest courses here in florida...does that count for an excuse??? LOL


Florida has good courses, yes. Key West has some of the best, while it lays along the coast lines. I went to Key West once and golfed there on a business trip. It was quite exhilerating.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

I also like the courses in florida. Went down for trip with the family and got to go to a couple of courses. Good experience.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

This might sound quite sad, but when I was a child I went pitch and put with my dad, I scored a hole in one. But the actual way it happened was just funny.

The hole was all bumpy but very short, I hit the ball really quite hard, and the ball started to bounce etc, my dad had a go at me saying i wasnt focusing or concentrating and then suddenly it popped in. Everyone looked over and I was like, yeah!


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

My favorite game was when I hit -6. Wasnt the hardest course ever but i got soo lucky and got 2 eagles on the par 5s. One of the happiest days ive had in awhile.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

The only time I hit an eagle is the most memorable game of my career. It is highly unusual for me to ever hit below par, so to get 2 below par on one hole was an incredible feat for me.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Never been lucky enough to, me and my friend have a competition run with each other. First to score an eagle gets paid $100 from the other person. It's highly unlikely we'll ever score one in our golfing career.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

Scoring an eagle, or a hole-in-one, takes an extraordinary amount of luck and patience. It will probably happen at some point, you just have to play enough and hope for the best.

Hey, if I can do it, so can you!


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

It really depends on the course whether or not you can score an eagle. Some courses, if you have a good drive and can hit it far then its not impossible. Still tough though.


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

My best score was 1 underpar, the best score I've ever had and I was very excited when i scored all the holes up!


----------



## G-1 (Mar 29, 2006)

it was a par 3
145 yards
i got lucky and hit it 7 feet away....i felt pretty good


----------

